# Berlin



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

Any crappie reports from from this morning on Berlin? Are they still shallow?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

An acquaintance was there and got ten nice crappie shallow very early today(Sunday). The big walleye tourney((and perhaps a bass tourney as same time?) caused a very crazy launch ramp scene, and a pretty churned up lake(lots of noise and wake/wave action) everywhere was likely affecting and causing a "slow" panfish bite today! All that and a stationary cold front this weekend didn't help the bite. Weekdays this week should produce better catch rates.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> An acquaintance was there and got ten nice crappie shallow very early today. Said the big walleye tourney((and perhaps a bass tourney as same time!) caused a very crazy launch ramp scene, and a pretty churned up lake(lots of noise and wake/wave action) everywhere was likely affecting and causing a "slow" panfish bite today! All that and a stationary cold front this weekend didn't help the bite. Weekdays this week should produce better catch rates.


The bite was so tough that I questioned weather the spawn was still on but we caught a few females that still had eggs. I think the cold front gave the fish lock jaw.


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

We caught 20 between 10-12 inches today between myself and 2 kids. All but 1 came off of the same dock. They were all spawned out.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There will be spawners(probably hard to find) for a while yet. The big lakes were slow to warm this year and likely slowed down egg development. The males have no problem w/"compliance".


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My acquaintence got some yesterday, a few still shallow/spawning. Some are relating to fish shelters, slightly deeper. Not easily locatable however. Gills are starting to bed, some are "nicer" ones.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

just a heads up, was up to berlin a few days ago fishing on shore at the causeway. got some average gills 2 wipers and one crappie BUT when i got home found 3 tics on me from walking through the tall grass, so be careful


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I pulled two ticks off me at Walborn last week. Only on shore for a few minutes to launch kayak and found them below my knees while on the water. Found one more the next morning in the bath water. No idea what part of the body it was on.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

cement569 said:


> just a heads up, was up to berlin a few days ago fishing on shore at the causeway. got some average gills 2 wipers and one crappie BUT when i got home found 3 tics on me from walking through the tall grass, so be careful


Wow, on the causeway yet! Sounds like a bad year(in many ways)! Artificials or bait for the wipers?? Just curious.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yep, small plastics i normaly use for crappie 3 ft. under a float. those wipers put up one heck of a fight, biggest about 18 inches. thats the second time fishing there and both times....TICS


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice! If you spray your legs, socks, long pants w/a good tick/mosquito repellent, helps a lot to keep them off you. I know this from Spring turkey hunting in Harrison cty. Marcs has Coleman 100% deet repellent, can't do better than that!( prob not recommended for bare skin though!)


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i used deep woods off tic repelant, it worked good a few weeks ago when i was schrooming. but the tic at berlin didnt seem to mind it. but that wont keep me away from there i kinda like catching those wipers


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Use Permethrin on your clothes.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Whaler said:


> Use Permethrin on your clothes.


Used this with good results.
In a spray bottle, mix 2 cups of distilled white vinegar and 1 cup of water. To make a scented solution so you do not smell like bitter vinegar, add 10-20 drops of your favorite essential oil or bath oil. Eucalyptus oil is a soothing scent that also works as a tick repellent, while peppermint and citrus oils give off a strong crisp scent that also repel ticks. After mixing the solution, spray onto clothing, skin, and hair before going outdoors. Reapply every four hours to keep ticks at bay.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You can get a spray can of that stuff At Walmart, I believe you don’t put it on yourself , just your outer clothes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

the mild winter probably has alot to do with the abundance of ticks.
We live next to a woods for 30 years and never had a problem .This spring one on me and one of the grandkids.Had her in hysterics crying trying to get it out.

sorry didnt mean to hijack


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

So we know that the ticks are bad, how's the fishing going? Had to have the yard sprayed for the little buggers. Is the fishing worth dealing with the power boats? Hope everyone pays attention about the ticks.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> So we know that the ticks are bad, how's the fishing going? Had to have the yard sprayed for the little buggers. Is the fishing worth dealing with the power boats? Hope everyone pays attention about the ticks.


Crappie have moved on I think. Blue gills are biting now and white bass towards 224 I heard. I didn’t hear anything about walleye.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Caught a few shallow the nice ones were deeper Bite has slowed down


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Upland said:


> Caught a few shallow the nice ones were deeper Bite has slowed down


Thanks for the info and love your pic, have a 15 year old GSP. Great dogs


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

yep they are great dogs All I have now are my three German Shepards they are my babies


----------

